# New



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is MaryBeth. I live in Missouri with my amazing husband(he has to be to put up with my love for animals) and our beautiful baby girl.
I've been breeding rats for the last 6 years and have decided to add mice as well. I dont breed just to add numbers to the species, I breed to better it. 
I currently dont have any mice, Im waiting to get them from another breeder.
I want to learn as much as I can before even bringing them home. I beleive that education is a very powerful tool and is best to have it before hand. 
I've had pet mice in the past and I really loved them.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum MaryBeth  I have rats too, do you exhibit yours?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 
:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi MaryBeth! Good on you for doing the research first  What mice are you planning on getting?


----------

